# FUEL supplies in FRANCE



## Don_Madge

Had a call last night from friends who are in Angers (Payes de Loire) they managed to get fuel but were rationed to 30 litres. 8O 8O 

They have enough fuel for 400 miles and then they are stuck unless things improve.   

Don


----------



## teemyob

*Gas*

Thanks,

We have friends who live in France. One has an old Peugeot they run on veg oil. The other has LPG heating in the house but has a nifty little hose that he can fill his LPG ML Class off!

I often think of keeping the odd few litres spare at home but, never do.

We are glad we have booked the Crossing to Santander now and going to Southern Spain. Brother-in-Law(s) and Sister-In-Law(s) all booked in their MPV to go to Vic-Sur-Aisne at the weekend. Hopefully things will be getting back to normal for them.

TM


----------



## moblee

*Re: Gas*



teemyob said:


> Thanks,
> Brother-in-Law(s) and Sister-In-Law(s) all booked in their MPV to go to Vic-Sur-Aisne at the weekend. Hopefully things will be getting back to normal for them.
> 
> TM


We may be going to croix du vieux pont as well :!:

Tell them to look out for a *Handsome* bloke in a Kontiki 8O... The wifes taken her Boyfriend :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clive1821

for your information http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11563423


----------



## Zebedee

I'll sticky this thread for a while.

It is clearly very important for those who are already in France or about to go.

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Gas*



moblee said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Brother-in-Law(s) and Sister-In-Law(s) all booked in their MPV to go to Vic-Sur-Aisne at the weekend. Hopefully things will be getting back to normal for them.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> We may be going to croix du vieux pont as well :!:
> 
> Tell them to look out for a *Handsome* bloke in a Kontiki 8O... The wifes taken her Boyfriend :!: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

They are staying in one of the New 3 bed log Cabins behind the swimming pool. Black Mercedes Vito Sport.

Jimmy
Anne
Sue
Pete
Andrew
Lynn

Say hello to them for me from Trev. Tell them we are relaxing in the Villa in Javea Sunshine.

TM


----------



## moblee

If I get there !

If Diesel is scarce I'll just get me wine/food from the Auchan and go to equihen plage 8O


----------



## clive1821

If anyone is interested I've been watching france 24 on sky and this link might be interesting to you... http://www.france24.com/en/20101018-roads-blocked-french-pension-protests-escalate also if you then go to the france tab you'll also be able to get more information... all building up for the goverment vote on wednesday i think


----------



## jeanie201

Hi,
On aire at Anglet near Biarriz. Vans still coming in from Germany, Italy, Switzerland etc so picking up some fuel. Vanner next to us is from northern France and his advice is to stay put this week by end of which it will be all over, with Sarkosy in retreat! So will follow his advice but maybe move to Henday Plage aire and pop over to Spain to fill up. (Weather here warmer today and still sat under blue sky)


----------



## DavidDredge

We are off to Calais tomorrow (Tues). Will probably head to Bruge for a few days to let things settle down (hopefully). We are planning then to head south towards the sun perhaps stopping off in Paris (if it is still there). Will try and keep this forum updated re the fuel situation.


----------



## raynipper

Cherbourg and smaller village stations are now running out. 

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fuel*

Hi

I filled up at a service station last week that had the 30 euro limit in place, but I just filled to the brim. The sign was in French so how could I understand it? Selfish maybe. I did however expect the pump to automatically stop at 30 euro, but this was not the case.

Russell


----------



## Ricster

Sorry this is our fault. Since our decision to go to France and Germany as part of our trip the terror alert has been raised and fuel rationed.

I await a police state in Italy and an outbreak of cholera in Spain.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fuel*

This was a sign on a pump just south of Orleans, France, taken on Friday 15th October.

There was a 30 euro limit for diesel and no unleaded petrol at all.

Russell


----------



## grizzlyj

*Map of no fuel garages*

As suggested on another thread, here's a map of all stations it says with no fuel despite what the Transport Minister says!

Perhaps not that useful in detail? But does seem to suggest currently head south west 

http://www.carbu.fr/stationvides.php


----------



## GerryD

Quite a worrying picture. Unfortunately the site is very slow to load.
Gerry


----------



## 100127

That will take them a while to get back to normal.


Bob


----------



## tonka

I've got my fingers crossed VERY TIGHT..!!!
Due on 10pm ferry Wednesday night, destination Spain....  

Looks like there may be a few extra nights stays in France on route.. Will keep monitoring this,,


----------



## tonybvi

Basse Normandie seems particularly badly hit with diesel shortages - petrol not so bad. I managed to fill up near La Rochelle on the way north. However since La Rochelle most fuel stations have been shut. I got a maximum of 20 euros diesel after queuing for half an hour just short of the aire at Mont St Michel. Today I have managed to get to Caen but no diesel available anywhere so cannot go much further. However the Caen to Portsmouth ferry is running OK so this is probably the way out!!
French television tonight (Tuesday) reports that the government is promising a return to normal fuel supplies within 4 or 5 days but they haven't yet said how they are going to do this!!
I'll hang around for a day or so and if things don't improve its an early return home via Portsmouth for me.

According to French TV other areas of France are not so badly hit as Basse Normandie - just my luck.

Tony


----------



## moblee

Would Adinkerke just over the Belguim border be affected or do you think the locals may run it dry ??


----------



## clive1821

Yes been watching french TV yesterday and today.... as usual the politicions are full of crap as the PM was interviewed yesterday and he promised there would be no fuel shortage as they had large reserves... may be so but there's no way of getting to the petrol stations.... seems at this time that the country is paralysed and it could get worse.... best to stay put if you can and enjoy the countryside...


----------



## peedee

France 24 news channel today says there are over 4000 garages without fuel.

peedee


----------



## grizzlyj

Current snip of fuel outages map which at least shows a few big holes with no closures (or no reporting of them?!)


----------



## lesanne

*fuel in france*

Hi all, don t normaly write mutch, we live in France comming back to England next wk, but had prob getting gazole, only allowed 25 euros today in the Vendee same all over apparantly but all neighbours did same for us to get back home for daughters wedding can t fault the French superb people where i live

Mod Note: this post has been moved to thread: FUEL supplies in FRANCE


----------



## Diver

Suggest anyone coming to France fills up at their English port before crossing.

Our friends in a town just north of Rouen say there is no fuel to be had in the area.

We left AiguesiMorte this morning. Only one pump still working at the SuperU and automatically limited to 30 litres.

Had no problem getting fuel on the Autoroute near Carcassonne or at Le Bois de Dourre on the A20 north of Toulouse.

Diver


----------



## Don_Madge

I chatted with our friends again last night they are in Brittany at present, they managed to fill twice yesterday. Once at €1.36 per litre at a garage and at €1.13 in a Hypermarket. That was in rural Brittany, they move on to the coast today.

There still seems to be fuel about the problem is finding it.

Don


----------



## clive1821

Reports from France24 a few minutes ago was that the police have forced open two refineries and hoping to get fuel back in 4/5 days.... they have been saying that for the last few days so don't hold your breath..... I'm hoping to pop over to france the end of next week.... still I can just turn left rather than right out of callis... has any one got more exact updates?


----------



## raynipper

Just keep an eye on France24 Clive. Definitely more up to date about this and other world news than BBC.

Very quiet round here with little traffic but post is still arriving. 

Ray.


----------



## clive1821

Hi Ray, yes fine...France24 is your tv base and the lack of fuel is very important to you all, and the bbc is more interested in the antics of this goverment.... its interesting that the news content is very different to the UK output... seem that Maggie is more important than the french strikes that are crippling you country....


----------



## Tobysmumndad

We took the motorhome for 'walkies' yesterday, having been on site for six weeks. We called in at the Intermarche, queued up for ten minutes, and took on forty litres, price €1.155/litre, up a few more cents since last week. By the time we passed by in the afternoon, things were still normal, but the price was now €1.160.

Chaos at the Super U roundabout down the road, as the tanker backed in to make its delivery!

This is at Vaison-la-Romaine, Vaucluse, Northern Provence.


----------



## jeanie201

Hi,
Managed to fill up with fuel at Intermache on N20 between Biaritz and St John de Luze this morning, no limit on amount. Other stations were closed however and GPL not available.


----------



## Don_Madge

I lifted this from the Out & About forum http://www.carbu.fr/ I've not checked to see whether it has been posted already but a reminder won't hurt.

Don


----------



## jettdt

Supposed to be off to Disney with the kids Sunday night, trying to work out if I can get there and back on a tank in a swift Kontiki tag axle!! 
What do you think, never usually take it below half a tank.


----------



## jettdt

I am thinking of taking 2 x 25 ltr gerry cans of derv with me on sunday then I will have enough fuel for my return journey. Has anyone done this before, I know bringing Derv into the UK this way was considered evasion of duty but not sure the other way around?

Although knowing how these disputes tend to go in France the tunnel will probably be blockaded by the school hols!!!


----------



## camper69

jettdt said:


> I am thinking of taking 2 x 25 ltr gerry cans of derv with me on sunday then I will have enough fuel for my return journey. Has anyone done this before, I know bringing Derv into the UK this way was considered evasion of duty but not sure the other way around?
> 
> Although knowing how these disputes tend to go in France the tunnel will probably be blockaded by the school hols!!!


I think French law limits you to 5 litres carried in a authorised container.

Derek


----------



## grizzlyj

As do the ferries, one purpose designed 5l only.

Once I was allowed a 20l jerrycan, but that is on an ex military chassis in a purpose designed rack which I doubt many campervans would have. Even then it took some argument, with the two young eager to please inspectors (who were very negative) radioing their senior to come and have a look and who immediately said yes because of it being a purpose designed for the job set up, not a couple of cans slung in the boot. The effort that took will ensure that despite still having the same rack it will be carrying fuel free cans every time in the future!


----------



## Wizzo

We are between Alencon and Le Mans, Fresnay sur Sarthe to be exact. THere's no fuel around here at all. Diesel seemed to be the first to go on Monday and since then petrol has disappeared too. The stations are either closed or just left unmanned.

Fortunately we ar OK for every thing else. Just have to sit it out. The local papers seem to think the end may be in sight though but don't hold your breath - this is France when all said and done.

JohnW


----------



## adonisito

*Off to Sarthe on Saturday !*

Phoned Eurotunnel today , they tell me 2 5l containers of on board diesel is Ok, maximum permissible in the van is 20L. Seems rather a lot to me, so maybe worth checking again. Can't see us getting to Marcon and back via Normandy beaches, so we'll take our chances. 
Shame if we're stranded when half term finishes!! A friend also tells me that stations near Dover are very busy as everyone has the same idea to brim it before crossing.

Still ,nothing'll put us off. Long way to push it though.

Good luck if you're also going.


----------



## jettdt

Yea supposed to be going to eurodisney Monday via euro tunnel, 20ltrs may well be enough for us, we usually have about 400 mile range so if I cruise steady the 20ltrs should get us home, just doing the maths now. May just take it along and if I have to leave it at the tunnel so be it.


----------



## magbrin

*Re: Off to Sarthe on Saturday !*



adonisito said:


> Phoned Eurotunnel today , they tell me 2 5l containers of on board diesel is Ok, maximum permissible in the van is 20L. Seems rather a lot to me, so maybe worth checking again. Can't see us getting to Marcon and back via Normandy beaches, so we'll take our chances.
> Shame if we're stranded when half term finishes!! A friend also tells me that stations near Dover are very busy as everyone has the same idea to brim it before crossing.
> 
> Still ,nothing'll put us off. Long way to push it though.
> 
> Good luck if you're also going.


We are hoping to cross early next week! Is there a limit on the fuel you can take on ferries - I assume not if filling stations around Dover are so busy. We reckon that we can get all or most of the way to Spain on a full tank, although we would prefer to spend some time exploring south west France before crossing the border.


----------



## Raf

I am also off to euro disney on Sunday mornng. Im planning on filling up the tank near dover and even taking a 20 ltr jerry can with me. I dont know how much im allowed to take onto the ferry but do they actually check? If they check and find it then I will just have to surrender it to them. I think its worth taking the risk. Has anyone ever done this? I have never been over in the ferry before and just my luck that this happens when im planning my first trip over to France in motorhome. All advice appreciated.


----------



## 100127

Not sure they do check, unlike the Shuttle, Go for it.

Bob


----------



## Raf

Yes Bob I think its definately worth a shot. I dont want to risk running low on fuel with three kids. I would rearrange my holidays but i have already booked time off work now so 20 litres of diesel hidden in a locker will hopefully get me through.


----------



## jettdt

Hi Raf,

We are due to go Monday am so are in the same quandary. Iv'e got 2x 25ltr jerry cans but am on the tunnel. I rang them and they allow 2 x 10ltr in metal container, but if plastic only 2 x 5ltr.

I must say I've only had immigration search my van on the way home, but sods law is they have put these checks in place because they know people will try during the strikes.


----------



## Raf

I think im going to take the chance and hide a 20ltr jerry can in the locker behind the food and drinks im carrying. If they do find it then they can keep it. I have read that the filling station at Dover is very busy at the moment. Are there any stations just outside of Dover or shall I fill up at the last service station i come past?


----------



## jettdt

I am probably going to attempt the same as a full tank plus 20ltrs probably will do the return trip, wont need the aircon and I'll set the cruise to 50mph so that should help consumption.

The only fuel station I know is one just off the motorway just before the tunnel exit. We are heading down late Sunday night and its 24hr so Ill probably head there about 11pm and hopefully it wont be silly busy, if it is the wife and kids will probably bed down and i'll sit in the queue.

You could always go the night before get to the front at Dover and sleep there that way I should think the forecourt wont be too bad.

My big concern is when the French realise its Brit school hols they will blockade Calais.


----------



## pippin

Latest news:

http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/world/60176/french-police-break-blockade-at-major-oil-refinery


----------



## charlieivan

Raf said:


> I think im going to take the chance and hide a 20ltr jerry can in the locker behind the food and drinks im carrying. If they do find it then they can keep it. I have read that the filling station at Dover is very busy at the moment. Are there any stations just outside of Dover or shall I fill up at the last service station i come past?


I think you are being a little naive thinking if you hide it and they find it you will just be able to say keep it and go on your way!!!


----------



## bognormike

there's another thread with some comments here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-94910-0-days0-orderasc-.html

I've closed it and asked people to post on here.


----------



## grizzlyj

Bear in mind this will be a holiday week in France too.

Some reports suggest the French may have difficulty deciding between their love of striking and love of holidays, so one may have a big effect on the other, but which way round?!?

There will also be a fair knock effect even when the refineries actually are up and running again, it'll take a while for everything to play catch up.


Jason


----------



## Cotehill

*Live from Carcassonne*

I have been travelling down through France now since last Saturday and I have had no problems with getting diesel. My route was Calais-Villandry-Mortagne sur Gironde and Carcassonne. I have topped up both at little rural service stations and on the autoroutes and have never had to queue on or not been allowed as much diesel as I wanted. I am now sitting with nearly a full tank and after collecting my wife from Carcassonne Airport tomorrow lunch time we are off to Blanes in Spain. My advice would be try and top up every 100 miles or so, seemed to work for me. Sorry if anyone is having the opposite experience.


----------



## gaspode

I'm posting from the car park at Auchan Calais. As we came in there appeared to be no shortage at the pumps, current price is €1.15 for diesel. We have had to queue a couple of times in the past week but have managed OK, Esso seem to have the most reliable supplies. Most Autoroute services seem to have stocks (at a price). Most rural areas have diesel but many supermarkets ran out midweek, new deliveries seem to be rolling in from yesterday. My advice would be to keep topping up every time you come to a garage with diesel and you should be OK.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fuel*

For those travelling in Northern France, there is always the short journey into Belgium to get a tankful

Russell


----------



## Raf

This is definately good news. Hopefully things will start to get better. Im going Sunday morning and this has been bothering me all week.


----------



## moblee

gaspode said:


> I'm posting from the car park at Auchan Calais. As we came in there appeared to be no shortage at the pumps, current price is €1.15 for diesel.


Thanks Ken

IF your there tomorrow night (Which I know you won't be)  
We'll be in the Auchan at about 19:00 hours.


----------



## clive1821

http://www.france24.com/en/20101022...-borloo-matignon-fillon-prime-minister-france

Is the latest..... i would think from what they don't say that there will be some restrictions on getting fuel


----------



## DavidDredge

We are headed south. Many petrol stations closed and others are rationing. But we have kept topped up with no real problem. Now nearing Orleans.


----------



## captmike

We've just spent the last 3 or 4 days crossing the south of France from the Italian border near Nice to northern Spain (nr Barcelona). Like previous posters we saw no real signs of serious shortage. A couple of Intermarché or was it Super-U supermarkets were out of diesel but we topped up at fuel stations on both the autoroute and the Routes Nationale without problem.

On our first night in France at an aire we were accosted by the "moaning minnies" (English) who said there were riots at the local supermarket fuel pumps and there were people at the aire who had been there for days (or was it weeks, I forget) waiting for fuel. I think that's the problem. Too much talk and surmise and not enough facts.

I concur with previous posters. Keep your tank topped up.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Diver

*Calais*

Carrefour, Calais (5 mins from the docks)

Fuel but €50 limit this afternoon.


----------



## arh

I'm in Saintes, no problems here, Diesel @ LeClerc (1.13), carrefour (1.25), no limits.


----------



## DavidDredge

Arrived in Mimizan today from Calais (near Biarritz). Seems plenty of fuel down here - no restrictions. Only problem is rain (but its warm when the sun comes out!)


----------



## asprn

Anyone note the price and availability of petrol in France? I'm offski soon en route to Spain. Some of us don't use the smelly blue stuff. 

Dougie.


----------



## grizzlyj

I would think you will be in a better position with petrol since you are in a minority.

The in-laws that we're currently staying with have had a better time keeping their petrol car full than I have with diesel. In the nearest stations to me the diesel runs out first since most of France of course use it, then 95 Octane, then 98 Octane which I'm sure you can put in just about anything? Its the other way round that some engines don't like I believe.

Jason



Edit Surely anything with a V10 tows a small fuel bowser anyway?


----------



## rugbyken

my mate lesanne on here is based just outside lucon he has to come back next weekend for his daughters wedding ,he has not been getting the horror stories we were and seem's surprised that we knew about it over here,
the first real impact came when he tried to fill up earlier this week he said the local intermarche was rationing fuel to 20 ltrs per veh, he tried super U round the corner and they had none {and have not opened all week}he later got a phone all from a mate who told him the le clerke had no problem's so went and filled up then went back next day and filled up the car again no problems .
he think's his cheyenne will make lucon to caen with 100 mls to spare so should be ok


----------



## raynipper

Where has he been Ken.?
The worlds news on TV, radio, Internet have all been covering the French strikes and effects. The main topic of conversation here for the past week is fuel supplies. 

Ray.


----------



## geraldandannie

asprn said:


> Anyone note the price and availability of petrol in France? I'm offski soon en route to Spain.


Just looked through my binoculars back at the Intermarche near to the McD where I'm currently loitering. €1.37/€1.38 for petrol, depending on what flavour you use.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

We've been topping up as we go. A Total station in Ales the other day said that they had _beaucoup d'essence_. We've kept off the peages, but always found fuel in the bigger towns. Small towns / villages seem to have a problem. Usually the supermarkets are fine in my experience. All 24h/24h pumps that I've used have taken my UK card OK.

Gerald


----------



## Stanner

asprn said:


> Anyone note the price and availability of petrol in France? I'm offski soon en route to Spain. Some of us don't use the smelly blue stuff.
> 
> Dougie.


It's a long time since you used diesel then.

Blue?? That was paraffin and as for smelly that's unleaded these days - evil smelling stuff and full of toxins, unlike diesel.


----------



## grizzlyj

Quite a good update here;

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-worsen-today-as-strike-curbs-deliveries.html


----------



## lesanne

as Rugbyken reported we are based near Lucon in the Vendee apart from one day last wk at Intermache being rationed to 20E each ive had no problem getting Gasole also had 1500 ltres of domestic delivered today, saying that it all seems to be from e leclerc.


----------



## raynipper

lesanne said:


> as Rugbyken reported we are based near Lucon in the Vendee apart from one day last wk at Intermache being rationed to 20E each ive had no problem getting Gasole also had 1500 ltres of domestic delivered today, saying that it all seems to be from e leclerc.


Most of the smaller supermarkets and local garages have the pumps cordoned off and notices proclaiming they are empty in Normandy.

Every large supermarket has very long queue's out and round their car parks into the main roads with notices limiting fuel to €20 or €30. 
I was lucky today as while my wife was shopping in Carefour Barneville, I sat for 35 mins and managed to top up. It was a bit of a scrum and some drivers were getting heated.

Ray.


----------



## jeanie201

Drove up from Capbretton to Perigeux yesterday and no problems filling up on N10 service areas, although expensive (1.25 €/litre) or at large supermarkets. Small stations in rural areas seemed to be out of fuel in many areas.


----------



## moblee

Just got home from France, Calais Auchan 1:13 euro,No limit that I could see


----------



## christine1310

*Fuel in France*

We have slowly been travelling up from the Med. through the Rhone valley and then following the Soane river to north eastern France. We have found diesel at different places all the way through, although a lot of garages have had the pumps taped off. It's just a question of keeping your eyes peeled and topping up when you can.


----------



## lalala

I've just heard from friends who live in the Mayenne area, they can't get fuel anywhere. Apparently the district nurses are not doing home visits, except for emergencies, as they must conserve fuel. So it doesn't sound to be over by any means!
Lala


----------



## Zebedee

lalala said:


> So it doesn't sound to be over by any means!
> Lala


Thanks for the updates folks, and please keep them coming. 

Availablility (or otherwise) in particular areas must be very useful to any members nearby.

Best leave the thread as a sticky for a while yet then! 8O

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj

Although the first vote was won last week, the French news said it could take up to a month to become law, which of course gives a lot of time for disruption throughout that period!

Jason


----------



## autostratus

Found this site for fuel stations WITHOUT fuel
It's set for dept 51 at the moment, You will need to change it to the dept of your choice.

http://www.carbu.fr/stationsvides_v2.html?dep=59

Try this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=87254

Or this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=87257

to find the dept in which you're interested.

During this shortage period I have been informed that the policy is for "Autoroute" stations to be stocked as priority.


----------



## DocHoliday

I've just driven down from Calais to well south of Bordeaux and experienced no problems at all getting fuel. Only a few small places seemed to be short, from what I could see - no queues, no fuss.


----------



## raynipper

Yup, almost back to normal now. No queues and only the odd pump still taped up around here in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## Raf

Got back from Euro Disney late Saturday evening. I filled up at the Esso at Euro disney with no problems. Then on the main motorway I checked at some of the service stations and found no problems at all.


----------



## Hobbyfan

It will all die down very quickly, the bill has been passed and Sarkozy has won, which is good for France and for all of us who like going there. as the country now has less chance of going bust.

The workers will go back to work, the students will go back to their colleges and fuel will be freely available.


----------



## clive1821

As of yesterday (a bank holiday) coming back up from abberville to Callis the smaller petrol stations were either closed or no fuel and the prices were around 1.25euros per litre where the aulcan supermarket was fine and only the automatic pumps were in action yesterday and 1.16 euros per litre so it seems back to normal as well as all the motorway stations but at a cost....


----------



## DavidDredge

Just spent 3 weeks in France (see my other posts). There are no longer any problems. I would like to thank this forum and its contributors who certainly helped on my trip (although we had no real trouble). I certainly would not beleive everything you read in the press regarding such situations in future!


----------



## thegreatpan

Just arrived home,Leucate Plage to Calais by N roads, all fuel stations we passed were open as normal & re-stocked, average supermarket price for Derv approx €1.17 more elsewhere.

The media frenzy sent several of those I was with in Spain rushing for a ferry booking, average price paid for Santander to Pompey was about £400. Some of those who booked had already paid for either Eurotunnel or a short sea crossing.

I also flinched at the tales in the Daily Fail of some car drivers travelling with over 100 litres in fuel cans in the boot!


----------



## Zebedee

I won't close this thread, but will un-sticky it now there is no more urgency.

Thanks to all for the hourly bulletins when it was at its worst.

Dave


----------

